
Information Retrieval, Intelligence, Integrated Optimization and Marketing - fogus
http://www.miislita.com/
======
russell
Recommended. I used this site a few years ago to educate my self in the
algorithms needed for a collaborative filtering project. The project was a
success because the clients that deployed it got an immediate 30-40% increase
in sales.

------
physcab
This site is amazing. What a great find! I've been doing research in the
machine learning field using Bishop's PRML book. As good as that book is, I
feel there is a lack of good tutorials to explain important concepts. The few
tutorials I read on this site were clear,concise, and relevant. It's important
to get that scientific reasoning element as well since the interpretation of
the data munging is often the most difficult part.

